# Bootgate 2011



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

I just found out about this today. The Tampa Bay area MINI is having a tailgating party, MINI Cooper style. I've never been to a tailgate party. It's to be held Sunday, January 16, 2011, 11 am to 2 pm, at the Clearwater High School area, at 540 South Hercules Avenue, Clearwater. FREE, need to RSVP Linda at 888 234-3586, so they get enough food. 

The flyer says to bring fold up chairs and tailgate set up (whatever that is); they supply the grill, food, refreshments and MINIesque fun. Prizes for different things. To make it more interesting, they'll help with parking and reversing skills.


----------

